

Israel Says That Hamas Uses Civilian Shields - cpncrunch
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/24/world/middleeast/israel-says-hamas-is-using-civilians-as-shields-in-gaza.html

======
dreamweapon
Buried in the article:

 _There is no evidence that Hamas and other militants force civilians to stay
in areas that are under attack — the legal definition of a human shield under
international law._

~~~
27182818284
The debate on _Democracy Now_ between Noura Erakat and Joshua Hantman was
pretty chilling in the same way.

NOURA ERAKAT: ...As to the human shields, Israel continuously and repeatedly
uses this mantra of Palestinians used as human shields. Amnesty International,
Human Rights Watch, the Israeli Breaking the Silence, a group of former
soldiers, have all testified to the same—

JOSHUA HANTMAN: Hamas admit to it. Hamas say they do it. They’re proud of it.

NOURA ERAKAT: —to the same allegation—reports about this same allegation—and I
encourage listeners and viewers to look up those reports—and have disproved
that Palestinians have been used as human shields. Hamas might ask
Palestinians to be human shields, but are Palestinians robots? Do they not
have minds and hearts, and care for their children? Why would they—why
dehumanize them and accuse them of mindlessly listening to Hamas, to whom they
protest against? This is a dehumanizing discourse, and we should reject it
vehemently.

Hantman's entire side of the interview looked like a studied attack to try to
white-wash deaths with pay #6732B from some intelligence playbook. It is
pretty interesting. I'd encourage people to give a listen or watch the video

[http://www.democracynow.org/2014/7/11/gaza_debate_as_palesti...](http://www.democracynow.org/2014/7/11/gaza_debate_as_palestinian_deaths_top)

